# FS Rifle Clip Gun Mount WW1 WW2 Military Army Bicycle



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 13, 2014)

FOR SALE: REPLICA RIFLE CLIPS for WW1 (or WW2) MILITARY BICYCLES

WITH THESE, YOU CAN CONVERT YOUR OWN BICYCLE INTO A REPLICA MILITARY MODEL

Rifle clips are not actually appropriate to US bicycles as the USA did not have cyclist battalions. But they are versatile enough to fit if you want to mount your rifle to your bike for shows and exhibitions (would certainly create a unique display), or maybe next time you go hunting?
They are suitable for English WW2 roadsters such as Mk V and Mercury, etc and for BSA Airborne Folding bicycles (though they would prevent it being completely folded)

LIMITED OFFER: I have a few of these sets of rifle clips left over, which I am offering to fellow enthusiasts worldwide.

Not every type of rifle clip fits every vintage bicycle. But this bucket style is the most versatile.

You can see from the photos below how it fits.
You need to cut up an old leather belt and glue it inside the rifle clips
to finish them off (though I've not done this on the bike illustrated here)
and maybe apply a thicker coat of paint.

These replicas are hand-made as close as possible to the original pattern.
(Some of the so-called genuine clips I've seen advertised for sale over the years are 
not actually a bicycle application, but are for hanging rifles up in vehicles)

Once these are sold there will be no more offered for sale.
(And sorry, I will not supply any other parts. I am not a spares supplier. I dislike dismantling bikes; I only like restoring them)
I am just selling a few things to fund the restoration of more military bikes for upcoming WW1 displays.


THIS SALE IS FOR ONE REPLICA SET OF RIFLE CLIPS (2 PIECES, FRONT & REAR)

POSTAGE INCLUDED IN THE PRICE - FREE SHIPPING TO ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD

PRICE GB £288 (that's English pounds sterling - use a forex calculator for the equivalent in your currency)
Paypal preferred







I have this style of rifle clip fitted to this WW1 Raleigh, as it is the style shown in their advert (though this bike has a 28" frame! So it's mounted higher up)










MORE PICTURES ON THIS PAGE -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/world-war-one/1914-raleigh-military-model-with-rifle-mounts/


----------

